# C&C unter Vista?



## 1821984 (11. Februar 2009)

Guten Tag alle zusammen.

Kann sein das das thema schon sehr oft angesprochen wurde (hab aber nichts gefunden).

Weiß jemand ne lösung für das Problem C&C der Tiberiumkonflikt auf Vista zum laufen zu bringen. Hab die Windows 95 Edition und hätte mal wieder voll lust das zu zocken. Die kostenlosen download laufen doch auch nicht unter vista oder?
Genauso ist es mit alarmstufe rot 1. 

eine virtuelle umgebung zu schaffen, hab ich keine lust drauf extra wegen einem spiel und ich weis auch garnicht wie das geht! Hatte doch noch was gefunden ganz hinten. Aber das war keine Hilfe.


----------



## 1821984 (11. Februar 2009)

hat denn keiner das originale C&C mit Vista laufen. Zur not muss ich mir die 10Jahre Edition ausleihen und da irgentwas mit machen. Weil da lief der erste Teil.


----------



## Progs-ID (14. Februar 2009)

Also, die kostenlose Vollversion von C&C: Tiberiumkonflikt läuft standardmäßig nicht unter Vista,
Alarmstufe Rot 1 aber schon. 
Ich kann mir aber auch nicht richtig vorstellen, wie man Tiberiumkonflikt unter Vista zum laufen kriegen soll.
Ich habe dir mal beide Downloadlinks hier reingepostet.
Vollversion: Command & Conquer - Tiberiumkonflikt - Download - CHIP Online
Vollversion: Command & Conquer - Alarmstufe Rot - Download - CHIP Online
Eine virtuelle Umgebung aufzusetzten ist aber auch keine große Sache.


----------



## seiLaut (17. Februar 2009)

Also über Dosbox sollte zumindest die Dos Version starten.


----------



## 1821984 (17. Februar 2009)

Ja aber leider hab ich die windoof version und bei der 10 Jahres Edition läuft das doch auch und das ist doch auch ne Windoof version oder. Glaub ich zumindest laut erinnerungen.


----------

